# Polphail Village, Portavadie - Sept 2012



## Stussy (Sep 22, 2012)

Part of a road trip with jfrsteve around scotland late August / early September to see many of the main sites, this was one of the stops we made. Lovely weather for it, even for Scotland!

The small abandoned village called Polphail was built during the early 1970s to provide accommodation for up to 500 workers at a nearby oil platform construction yard in Portavadie. Unfortunately the yard was never completed and the village then lay dorment having never been occupied.

There have been development plans brought to the table including demolishing the site for a new marina, however due this was abandoned due to bats roosting there, although I never saw any!















































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2012)

The last shot is just superb.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastic photos. I agree with flyboys90 on that last photo, just superb. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 22, 2012)

Like that!! Some great pics there


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, that last pic is brilliant


----------



## night crawler (Sep 22, 2012)

Agreed the last shot is the one.


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

Fab stuff mate, that place looks a great adventure, loving the piks, as the others say the last one is a show stopper, the first one too is ace, altho quite simple it looks like a concrete admission ticket


----------

